# Which physique would you choose? - And why.



## Raptor

*Which physique?*​
David Beckham 91.58%Early Zyzz 19734.56%Aaron Hallet 14525.44%Mariusz Pudzianowski 13122.98%Ronnie Coleman 2004 274.74%Derek Poundstone6110.70%


----------



## Raptor

Here is a choice of physiques, all of these are desired by men of today, which would you choose and why?

David Becham 77kg - 12 stone -170lbs










Earlier shape Zyzz 85kg - 13 stone - 187lbs










Aaron Hallet (fellow UKM member) 95kg - 14st 12 - 208lbs










Mariusz Pudzianowski 116kg - 18st 3 -256lbs










Ronnie Coleman 2004 Mr O 134kg - 21 stone - 296lbs










Derek Poundstone 155kg - 24 stone - 341lbs


----------



## Milky

Pudz all the way for me..


----------



## damerush

Aaron Hallett, great size and condition without it being completely overpowering, still very aesthetic.


----------



## AK-26

mariusz physique any day, that guy is a f*cking unit!

but in all honesty i wouldnt mind aaron hallet physique either, hard work has gone into that so props to him.


----------



## Lockon

Remake the thread and add other please


----------



## Nickthegreek

Aron as looks like a body builder . But he isn't a freak of nature . Not to say that i don't respect the freak look i just would prefer Arons look for myself! David and that other fitness model look is too metrosexual for me . Also don't want that strong man look.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Pudz all the way for me..


Me too. The others are too small or too big lol. The Pudz physique combines strength and athleticism ideally to my way of thinking.


----------



## Quinn92

Would have to be Coleman's for me, or any other Mr O's physique to be honest. Don't really have a reason tbh, it's just what appeals to me.

Whether I ever achieve anything like that is another matter, I'm just going to strive to be as big as I can possibly be


----------



## zak007

In between zyzz and Aaron

Why because I feel it's a nice size for the everyday man


----------



## empzb

Probably Zyzz, it seems the most possible to achieve and mantain for a natty, can't see me reaching anything from Aarons size onwards, + I imagine flexibility would become an issue from Pudz onwards, let alone getting clothes to fit etc etc. (that said I'm still not near Zyzz lol).


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Pudz is an absolute monster. If i could maintain it and live everyday life then thats what i would have. Being more sensible though, i think i would have to choose people you have not mentioned.... ???? Silly boy.


----------



## Rod82

Definitely poundstone


----------



## lukeee

Rq355 said:


> In between zyzz and Aaron
> 
> Why because I feel it's a nice size for the everyday man


Same as mate, think id sink on my wakeboard if any bigger lol


----------



## achilles88

aaron or zyzz


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Gregg plitt and maybe rob riches should be on there 

More my ideal look


----------



## milzy

I agree zeee is ok to maintain for a natty with busy life. I'd like to be Poundstone or Sir as people would call you. When drivers beep at you when it's not even your fault, get out of the car & walk over to them, watch them literally panic & $h1t themselves!


----------



## Raptor

damerush said:


> Aaron Hallett, great size and condition without it being completely overpowering, still very aesthetic.


I'd go for Aaron too, the pic was from a show day, he's heavier off season:


----------



## Dux

Somewhere between Pudzianowski and Poundstone.

At the mo I look like Poundstone if he'd been put in the washing machine on a very hot wash :lol:


----------



## lukeee

Raptor said:


> I'd go for Aaron too, the pic was from a show day, he's heavier off season:


Gotta say Aaron looks great, fair play to him!


----------



## BoxerJay

Earlier shape Zyzz

He's not so big that he's going to be slow and tire easy, but at the end of the day I'm not going for aesthetics lol


----------



## Galaxy

Between Zyzz and Aaron.

One day! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Raptor said:


> I'd go for Aaron too, the pic was from a show day, he's heavier off season:


This would be my ideal sort of size. Pudz would be great if the practicalities of life at that size weren't an issue. Aaron looks top drawer IMO.


----------



## Breda

Pudz or hallet both in great shape and pleasing to the eye


----------



## Kimball

None of them, frank zane


----------



## gym warrior

Ronnie but in 2003


----------



## Guest

Poundstone - Without a doubt, at my height that would be impressive. I dont have the discipline or the genetics (imo) to get to and stay near silly low bf%


----------



## JKDRob

Zyzz or me


----------



## Lockon

That's what i'd love to look like. I'm even black like him too! 50% there!

*YEAH BUDDY!!!*


----------



## flinty90

That pic of hallet out of season is my biggest motivator since i saw it a year ago. basically cos he is same height as me. and in that pic was 2ponds lighter than me. but in that condition. fcukjn awesome


----------



## shaunmac

Aaron hallet, his weight, but not quite as lean. Just a good size imo


----------



## H22civic

Id go for Pudzianowskis physique. At my height though(5',8") id be a good bit lighter than he is in that picture. Id love to be 225-230lbs @ 10% bodyfat. :thumbup1:


----------



## lolik

Aaron Hallet at 5,11


----------



## weedave

Early Zyzz because I'm 5 foot 4 so anything bigger would look odd IMO. I'm more like David Beckham just now. So a while to go...


----------



## olliel

poundstone or puds for me just like the size and still has a six pack Aaron Hallet has a good physice as well did well at the brits last year 2nd i think in under 90kg


----------



## Dux

Dave said:


> Poundstone - Without a doubt, at my height that would be impressive. I dont have the discipline or the genetics (imo) to get to and stay near silly low bf%


Same, I'll get to 24st quicker and easier than getting my abs start showing


----------



## onthebuild

wonder which one of those FAT would choose... :lol:

i'd choose anything except beckham tbh, they are all in good shape. Pudz is my favourite though, massive without being *too* freaky


----------



## Machette

Pudz all the way... As said above strength and athletic look... Awesome...


----------



## ed220

I think it would probably be Aaron. I wouldnt complain though if it was Ronnie


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I think it would depend upon how strict one would have to be in their training/diet/worklife to hold onto the physique they choose.

For all we know, Aaron probably attained and could possibly hold onto his contest physique with greater ease than Zyzz at the level they are displaying in the pics shown.

I'd like a decent physique which I can keep for more than a few weeks without feeling half dead.


----------



## Lewy_h

Zyzz


----------



## Lockon

Lockon said:


> That's what i'd love to look like. I'm even black like him too! 50% there!
> 
> *YEAH BUDDY!!!*


Sorry I forgot to add why. I think that this body has everything. He doesnt looks toooo big like he did in 2004. That's why I think that physique shows the perfect balance. If I could get close to that natural I'd be the happiest man ever!


----------



## Raptor

olliel said:


> poundstone or puds for me just like the size and still has a six pack Aaron Hallet has a good physice as well did well at the brits last year 2nd i think in under 90kg


I know that in may last year he was 208lb on stage day, but not sure if he competed in the u90's in october, but here is a pic from 2009 where he was u90kg i think:


----------



## Raptor

Lockon said:


> Sorry I forgot to add why. I think that this body has everything. He doesnt looks toooo big like he did in 2004. That's why I think that physique shows the perfect balance.* If I could get close to that natural I'd be the happiest man ever!*


Hate to say it mate, but even Zyzz wasn't natty, the only likely natty on the list was Becks :lol:


----------



## Matt 1

Raptor said:


> I'd go for Aaron too, the pic was from a show day, he's heavier off season:


2 belly buttons?


----------



## Lockon

Raptor said:


> Hate to say it mate, but even Zyzz wasn't natty, the only likely natty on the list was Becks :lol:


Bro you never know I've got then black genetics  so impossible is nothing.


----------



## Raptor

Matt 1 said:


> 2 belly buttons?


Hernia operation scar if i remember rightly


----------



## dandaman1990

For me would be Mariusz Pudzianowski


----------



## HAWKUS

how tall is aaron?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

HAWKUS said:


> how tall is aaron?


Don't know but the OP needs to add some taller options. 6ft plus.


----------



## johnny_lee

maruis or derek poundstone canot choose wich one but i have voted for maruis in the poll


----------



## Matt 1

Raptor said:


> Hernia operation scar if i remember rightly


Ouch!

He's a big ****er aint he, seen the pic before actaully

for me personally... between zyzz and him.. although I admire pudz, he looks like a massive meat head lol (he is) so not for me..

i think the younger guys would wanna be between these 2 and the older guys (30+) like the look of the bigger guys.. its just my general opinion, not only seen in this thread, but just a general trend ive noticed.. i think the old school body building physiques appeal more to my generation (on the whole) than say the mass monsters of today that you older chaps seem to aspire too... again theres always exceptions so no need for some smart cnut to say BS, its what ive seen personally!


----------



## Milky

Matt 1 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> He's a big ****er aint he, seen the pic before actaully
> 
> for me personally... between zyzz and him.. although I admire pudz, he looks like a massive meat head lol (he is) so not for me..
> 
> i think the younger guys would wanna be between these 2 and the older guys (30+) like the look of the bigger guys.. its just my general opinion, not only seen in this thread, but just a general trend ive noticed.. i think the old school body building physiques appeal more to my generation (on the whole) than say the mass monsters of today that you older chaps seem to aspire too... again theres always exceptions so no need for some smart cnut to say BS, its what ive seen personally!


What a ..................................... fair point l think mate.


----------



## ed220

Im a bit surprised that that Ronnie has scored so low seing as this is a bodybuilding forum and and Ronnie is one of the best bodybuilder ever. Saying that, I didnt vote for Ronnie either.


----------



## johnboy05

5 years ago I wanted to be massive, but now I like being 14/15 stone and lean. I like feeling fit as well as reasonably strong.

At my peak weight of 16.5 i felt slow and lethargic


----------



## Wevans2303

In between early Zyzz and Aaron.


----------



## BillC

Love the replies saying zz as it's a goal for natty's :lol: Show me one natty looking like that and I'll show you a liar. sorry guys you're deluding yourselves.

Marius for me, complete unit. Not for his strength either, for his physique.


----------



## lukeee

Matt 1 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> He's a big ****er aint he, seen the pic before actaully
> 
> for me personally... between zyzz and him.. although I admire pudz, he looks like a massive meat head lol (he is) so not for me..
> 
> i think the younger guys would wanna be between these 2 and the older guys (30+) like the look of the bigger guys.. its just my general opinion, not only seen in this thread, but just a general trend ive noticed.. i think the old school body building physiques appeal more to my generation (on the whole) than say the mass monsters of today that you older chaps seem to aspire too... again theres always exceptions so no need for some smart cnut to say BS, its what ive seen personally!


Yeeeeeee haaaaaaaaa i must be a younger guy then!! :innocent:


----------



## Raptor

HAWKUS said:


> how tall is aaron?


Stood next to me the same height so i presume roughly 6 foot



LunaticSamurai said:


> Don't know but the OP needs to add some taller options. 6ft plus.


David / Aaron 6 foot

Derek / Mariusz / Zyzz - 6 foot 1

Only Ronnie is under 6 foot at 5 foot 11


----------



## Matt 1

lukeee said:


> Yeeeeeee haaaaaaaaa i must be a younger guy then!! :innocent:


young at heart old timer! :thumb:


----------



## Raptor

BillC said:


> Love the replies saying zz as it's a goal for natty's :lol: Show me one natty looking like that and I'll show you a liar. sorry guys you're deluding yourselves.
> 
> Marius for me, complete unit. Not for his strength either, for his physique.


Even less natural here 2 years later, he claims to be 95kg in these pics:


----------



## lukeee

Matt 1 said:


> young at heart old timer! :thumb:


Oiiiiiiiiiii only one alternative to getting older boy!!


----------



## johnny_lee

why is david beckam on there lfmao he has the body of a twelve year old girl and looks like hes never been in a gym in his life


----------



## Raptor

johnny_lee said:


> why is david beckam on there lfmao he has the body of a twelve year old girl and looks like hes never been in a gym in his life


That pic was front page of many many magazines mate, from male magazines to womens magazines saying:

"Torso of the year" no fcuking joke :confused1:


----------



## 36-26

In an ideal world somewhere between Aaron and Ronnie. But I'd love to get to Aarons size, great look IMO


----------



## Raptor

RIGHT..... WHO CHOSE BECKHAM??? :confused1:


----------



## lukeee

Raptor said:


> RIGHT..... WHO CHOSE BECKHAM??? :confused1:


Victoria?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Pudz mans a machine looks like he'd tear you a new one then lick you out for fun!


----------



## David2012

as of now id choose the zyyz body, just because the fanny would be unreal

when i got older though id want the mariuz body just to big powerful intimidating mofo who no one can mess with


----------



## Matt 1

Raptor said:


> RIGHT..... WHO CHOSE BECKHAM??? :confused1:


its gotta be uriel


----------



## Jcole83

Mariuz, definitely!!


----------



## jake87

cliche - but arnie all day long. he has a similar body composition as me and for his height and weight he looked wicked


----------



## LunaticSamurai

jake87 said:


> cliche - but arnie all day long. he has a similar body composition as me and for his height and weight he looked wicked


About time.


----------



## johnny_lee

Raptor said:


> That pic was front page of many many magazines mate, from male magazines to womens magazines saying:
> 
> "Torso of the year" no fcuking joke :confused1:


i worry the way this world is going mate women no longer see masculin as attractive and want to go out with scrawny little boys lol glad my comuinty is very much different


----------



## LunaticSamurai

johnny_lee said:


> i worry the way this world is going mate women no longer see masculin as attractive and want to go out with scrawny little boys lol glad my comuinty is very much different


Most would not admit they want a man, co's most of their boyfriends are fvcking girls, with their ponsy fvcking hair do's and stupid pants round their ****.. We that own muscle are the real men. :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## johnny_lee

LunaticSamurai said:


> Most would not admit they want a man, co's most of their boyfriends are fvcking girls, with their ponsy fvcking hair do's and stupid pants round their ****.. *We that own muscle are the real men*. :gun_bandana: :2guns:


100% any woman or girl who says thay do not like overly muscely men are liars lmfao i went yesterday to this club in bristol called ocerna to something called phats me and the lads looked like we had just walked in of a building site compared to the little ****ers in ther weird trousers and gay t shirts with rhiana on


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just been sent a link to this thread and I've got to say its taken me by surprise!!

Thank you for all the kind comments and those who voted.

Yes I have had the displeasure of two hernia operations!

I'm 5ft 9 too, not 6ft lol.

I'm in offseason for the British finals this year which I've already qualified for by placing 2nd last year.

If enough people are interested ill fire up my journal here again.

Thanks again for the kind words, made my night.

I spent my early days looking up to forums members such as tiny Tom, brit bb and a guy called powerhouse.

Aaron


----------



## Mish

In after the man himself


----------



## Raptor

Ah i didn't realize you were 5, 9 thought you was about 6 foot but then again i think you were sat down when we met at the expo

Keep up the good work and good luck with the british finals :thumbup1:


----------



## Squirrel

Voted Aaron, great size & muscle density coupled with good symmetry & aesthetics....That would do for me


----------



## 2scoops

Think I'd go for Aaron. Got the 5ft 9 bit sorted so halfway there!


----------



## LunaticSamurai




----------



## shinobi_85

marius or ronnie obviouslyyyyyyy


----------



## Squirrel

anab0lic said:


> wouldnt wanna look like any of those tbh


Not many other options available unless you fancy the fat bastard look???


----------



## H22civic

anab0lic said:


> wouldnt wanna look like any of those tbh


Very constructive post mate.lol

What kind of physique would you go for then?


----------



## baggsy1436114680

H22civic said:


> Very constructive post mate.lol
> 
> What kind of physique would you go for then?


the synthol look :lol:


----------



## tony10

Aaron Hallet awsome


----------



## Fatstuff

Pudz, poundstone, Aaron, zyzz in that order beckham can do one!


----------



## Fatstuff

anab0lic said:


> wouldnt wanna look like any of those tbh


Well, u can't improve perfection


----------



## Rick89

mariusz then poundstone


----------



## antbig1234

pudz:thumb: (brick **** house),

zyzz looked sickkkk thou :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

This is class!


----------



## Squirrel

Jd123 said:


> This is class!


The fat bloke was defeated by 237 bitch slaps, don't think class is a word I would use.


----------



## Guest

Squirrel said:


> The fat bloke was defeated by 237 bitch slaps, don't think class is a word I would use.


Maybe true. But tbh mate. One of his bitch slaps would probably put you and me both out so...

And that f*cker took 237.


----------



## DFlynn

Poundstone vs Pudzianowski decisions decisions


----------



## RocoElBurn

Incredible Bulk (AH)

Simple choice as Becks and Zyzzbrah's physiques would mean i'd have to go back to school. Pudz might mean I'd have to be beaten up and tap out to punches. Ronnie is too big for me (and not my fave kinda bb, just became too much). Poundstone is good imo but the condition of AH clinched it, but Poundstone= good physique and nice guy from what I could tell when I met him.


----------



## The-Big-One

ronnie coleman if i was getting paid to be that big if not...... pound stone ;p


----------



## Hotdog147

AH is what I'm aiming for, great physique, not over powering just right


----------



## TaintedSoul

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just been sent a link to this thread and I've got to say its taken me by surprise!!
> 
> Thank you for all the kind comments and those who voted.
> 
> Yes I have had the displeasure of two hernia operations!
> 
> I'm 5ft 9 too, not 6ft lol.
> 
> I'm in offseason for the British finals this year which I've already qualified for by placing 2nd last year.
> 
> If enough people are interested ill fire up my journal here again.
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words, made my night.
> 
> I spent my early days looking up to forums members such as tiny Tom, brit bb and a guy called powerhouse.
> 
> Aaron


Mate you have done exceptionally well since starting down this road. I remember you back before you started competiting! Keep it up!! :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Poundstone vs Pudzianowski decisions decisions


----------



## Fatstuff

TaintedSoul said:


> Poundstone vs Pudzianowski decisions decisions


That's not even an decision... Pudzianowski all the way. Why be the size of Derek Poundstone when a little bit bigger and leaner and can look far better like Pudz?


----------



## vtec_yo

Mariusz but that's a terrible photo. See below.


----------



## H22civic

vtec_yo said:


> Mariusz but that's a terrible photo. See below.


Much better photo of him. Incredible physique, especially for a strongman.


----------



## engllishboy

Aaron or Zyzz, leaning more towards Aaron though. Musuclar, strong, and still looks to be quite athletic!


----------



## engllishboy

Lockon said:


> That's what i'd love to look like. I'm even black like him too! 50% there!
> 
> *YEAH BUDDY!!!*


Carlton Banks is looking big!


----------



## waddy9494

Starting to know why nearly everyone hates Zyzz. Because you want to look like him. (not this call sign)


----------



## 1010AD

yep definitely incredible bulk for me, top shape on and off season :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken for me or macuk. both awesome physiques to be fair. and if i was a 5 year old girl thats my ideal physiques tbh lol x


----------



## Wings

I wanna know who said Beckham lol!


----------



## Pardoe

zyzz all the way! i just cant get there lol trying with all tren n test n sh!t but :crying:


----------



## GreedyBen

Another vote for Aaron Hallet.


----------



## eezy1

zyzz FTW


----------



## MrLaime

Id chose Tulisa 's physique. simply because i could finger fcuk my hole like picking up a tight bowling ball in the mirror every night mmmm


----------



## F.M.J

For now, Aaron Hallett.


----------



## Raptor

vtec_yo said:


> Mariusz but that's a terrible photo. See below.


I put that photo as it's how he looks today, now he's leaned out a little for MMA


----------



## Raptor

I'm surprised at how many people voted Zyzz, would be interesting to see the ages of the people who voted

I should of put on the OP to add your ages, would of made it even more interesting


----------



## Mingster

Raptor said:


> I'm surprised at how many people voted Zyzz, would be interesting to see the ages of the people who voted
> 
> I should of put on the OP to add your ages, would of made it even more interesting


As well as an age issue I think there will be a tendency to identify with the body-type that most closely resembles your own, or is the more likely achievable for oneself. The very tall guys will identify with Poundstone. The smaller, and often younger guys will identify with the Zyzz physique. I'm around the 250lb mark so Pudz is the closest body type for me. People relate to that which is familiar.


----------



## pea head

Its a no brainer.......... bodybuilding physiques or 8 Sandows on the mantalpiece....erm...let me think.


----------



## MURPHYZ

im 33 and picking Aaron's physique, i'm really not into the whole let's all love Zyzz thing.


----------



## BigAggs

Mariusz for me mate


----------



## greekgod

Aaron all the way... good size and asthetics...


----------



## MURPHYZ

who the fook said Beckham, i thought the poll was for male physiques.


----------



## Mingster

pea head said:


> Its a no brainer.......... bodybuilding physiques or 8 Sandows on the mantalpiece....erm...let me think.


Valid argument although, personally, I would prefer the 5 WSM titles on my mantelpiece


----------



## Beans

From the list, Ronnie Coleman, but I'd much prefer Lee Priest's physique. The guy looks awesome.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

OP can you add Bruce Lee.


----------



## superdazzler

Aaron. Much bigger than joe public but still athletic enough for me i guess.


----------



## Zangief

Aaron for me, altho to be that shape id have to be heavier pretty sure he isnt also 6ft 1, hes quite short no?


----------



## Fatstuff

im not surprised people picked zyzz tbh, a lot of people train to become more popular with the opposite sex, lets face it - zyzz shape would get u more pussy, not saying the big thick strong guys wouldnt get pussy, just not as much as zyzz bumboy figure


----------



## big steve

pudz for me, he looks amazing imo


----------



## big steve

david beckam looks like he needs a good bowl of stew in him!


----------



## CTurbinado

Beckham is just average....


----------



## big silver back

Marius ticks all the boxs for me although big Ron had the most awesome physique on the planet at his best


----------



## Leeds89

johnny_lee said:


> 100% any woman or girl who says thay do not like overly muscely men are liars lmfao i went yesterday to this club in bristol called ocerna to something called phats me and the lads *looked like we had just walked in of a building site* compared to the little ****ers in ther weird trousers and gay t shirts with rhiana on


You were carrying copper wire? :confused1:

Haha joke  I'd go for Zyzz look, let's be honest he's not "scrawny" as a lot seem to say, there gets a point where you just look too big, if I looked like Pudz I'd probably not be happy until after a major cut. Just my opinion


----------



## Bert Stare

the rock


----------



## jake87

geeza's weight goes up and down more times than the scales at slimming world


----------



## Muhonu

early zyzz


----------



## TheThomo25

for me it would be Poundstone, great shape & genetics.


----------



## Lockon

How can you not wanna look like this?! Early Zyzz & Aaron Hallet have great physiques but I'd rather be like Young Ron!


----------



## Quinn92

I voted for Coleman, but being 6'6 my ideal body would probably resemble something more like Noah Steere's. That's the aim anyway


----------



## H22civic

Raptor said:


> I'm surprised at how many people voted Zyzz, would be interesting to see the ages of the people who voted
> 
> I should of put on the OP to add your ages, would of made it even more interesting


I agree, im thinking the guys who picked early zyzz are the younger guys or people just starting out. I suppose to the vast majority of the general public, zyzz in those pictures would be classed as quite muscular.

I think though with most people the longer you train and progress, your goals change. Im 25 and picked a physique like Mariusz as I love the thick, strong look combined with a bodybuilders physique. When I was younger and lighter though id have probably picked a bigger zyzz or Aaron.

Ronnies 03'/04' physiques are the greatest of all time imo and truely astonishing but I dont think id want to walk around like that every day.


----------



## Bert Stare

TheThomo25 said:


> for me it would be Poundstone, great shape & genetics.
> 
> View attachment 81595


beast, check out the bloated face at like 10% bf, is that just water retention due to roids


----------



## vtec_yo

I'd second the rock.


----------



## HAWKUS

david beckham..way easeir to mantain..can go on the lash every weekend and hardly eat and still look like that haha


----------



## WannaGetHench

sonny bill williams


----------



## johnny_lee

CTurbinado said:


> Beckham is just average....


lol ur mad hes not even adverage hes below it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i voted for ronnie out of the options... if i had the choice it would be a 1997 kevin levrone










thank you again for all the comments guys...

I've been a member here now for a few years and wasnt in the best shape at all when i decided to cut down.

I have picked up a fair amount of help from these boards so a big thanks is directed towards UKM.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Incredible Bulk said:


> i voted for ronnie out of the options... if i had the choice it would be a 1997 kevin levrone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you again for all the comments guys...
> 
> I've been a member here now for a few years and wasnt in the best shape at all when i decided to cut down.
> 
> I have picked up a fair amount of help from these boards so a big thanks is directed towards UKM.


Aaron how long did it take you to get the physique in your avi?


----------



## GShock

Zyzz and then Aaron because it's achievable for me, the rest are dreams for me....


----------



## Raptor

Incredible Bulk said:


> I've been a member here now for a few years and wasnt in the best shape at all when i decided to cut down.
> 
> I have picked up a fair amount of help from these boards so a big thanks is directed towards UKM.


Aaron i remember from the MT days before your 1st cut, you were just like most of us BF% levels....

After your 1st major cut, how did you keep the weight off? Was it just simple dedication?

If so, how did you go flip mode and stop all your previous weaknesses?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

that pic was 2009, my 2nd show.

i have been training since my teens but only seriously since 2007, so 2 years really.

i did a massive dirty bulk to 270lbs 2007-2008 and then dieted down to 215lbs for my first show 2009


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Incredible Bulk said:


> that pic was 2009, my 2nd show.
> 
> i have been training since my teens but only seriously since 2007, so 2 years really.
> 
> i did a massive dirty bulk to 270lbs 2007-2008 and then dieted down to 215lbs for my first show 2009


Is their a journal/thread to the bulk/cut? How much do you weigh in the avi?

Thats what im aiming for :thumbup1: As puds, ron, pderek are out of my league and genetics to get that big i think.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Raptor said:


> Aaron i remember from the MT days before your 1st cut, you were just like most of us BF% levels....
> 
> After your 1st major cut, how did you keep the weight off? Was it just simple dedication?
> 
> If so, how did you go flip mode and stop all your previous weaknesses?


Hey raptor 

Before the 1st cut... jan 2009



july 2009



I kept the weight off after that show prep as i needed to get leaner for my next show, the more lard to shift the harder a prep is and 2009 was hell lol. If you want something hard enough you will do whatever it takes, triple cardio, veg/protein diet...

Offseason the bf% does creep up but when i'm in prep you could parade chocolate and pizza in front of me and it would not budge my stance. How much do you want it is always the question.... i so do not want to return to that pic above


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is their a journal/thread to the bulk/cut? How much do you weigh in the avi?
> 
> Thats what im aiming for :thumbup1: As puds, ron, pderek are out of my league and genetics to get that big i think.


there sure is!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/48305-my-contest-prep-journal-nabba-show-4th-july.html


----------



## Raptor

Thanks for the input Aaron


----------



## WannaGetHench

WannaGetHench said:


> View attachment 81601
> 
> 
> sonny bill williams


is this easy to get natty?


----------



## danny1871436114701

poundstone without a doubt, heavy, lean, looks good and strong as **** 

Good to see Aaron get a mention in the poll also

Gets everywhere he does


----------



## CTurbinado

johnny_lee said:


> lol ur mad hes not even adverage hes below it


i thought i'd try and be nice haha


----------



## cub

I knew straight away after looking at them that Derek Poundstone was my favourite, attractive mixture of muscle and fat. Zyzz just looks skinny to me with under-developed legs.


----------



## cub

This is the best pic I found of him; he has a bit of a hairy chest going on (all the rest are of him waxed). Woof


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Someone put this up in another thread which I think is a good look.


----------



## skd

Mey said:


> Someone put this up in another thread which I think is a good look.
> 
> all the gay boys will be wonking themself silly over that pic


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

poundstone is huge, still has abit of fat so for big guys he has to be the choice.

zyzz for me though


----------



## superdazzler

Just come back to this thread, who the fu(k put Beckham? It was a joke right?

I'll tell you how to get Beckhams physique. Eat fack all and cardio, cardio, cardio..


----------



## Sharpiedj

Mariusz Pudzianowski


----------



## BIG BUCK

DFlynn said:


> Poundstone vs Pudzianowski decisions decisions


WHAT % is poundstone in that pic do you reckon?


----------



## sunn

Hallet all the way look a good size and I would imaginge rather than being 24 stone it would be easier to maintain and over all healthier.


----------



## zak1990

Coleman for me


----------



## DutchTony

Mariusz all day long!!!


----------



## Leeds89

Just been showing this thread to people at uni and every single one, including the girls said Beckham looks best....

I really don't get it!?


----------



## Guest

WannaGetHench said:


> View attachment 81601
> 
> 
> sonny bill williams


First choice for me (my preferred build for a guy lol)


----------



## Dux

LeedsTC said:


> Just been showing this thread to people at uni and every single one, including the girls said Beckham looks best....
> 
> I really don't get it!?


Good. Why conform? No one would look twice at someone if they had Beckham's physique, it's only because it's attached to that empty head of his that anyone pays attention to it.

Get big and stand out from the crowd.


----------



## huge monguss

Would have to be between hallet and pudz for me


----------



## JANIKvonD

pud's with zyzz's waist


----------



## doylejlw

Poundstone for me.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I would have zyzz's physique but with bigger legs. Would like to think that was achievable natty too.


----------



## thinking big

PUDZ for me all the way, the man is a god!


----------



## Daedalus

None of these apart form beckham can be obtained natty.. But if I could, I'd either pick Zyzz or Mariusz, he is sick! "Now, I show you"


----------



## Raptor

Tbh, those who say Zyzz can't be achieved natty, sure he wasn't natty but for someone with good genetics it wouldn't be that hard

I agree that in his most recent pics, that's most likely un-achievable natty but he's only 13 stone ripped in the poll pic


----------



## MrLaime

Zyzz is awesome, as for the rest... Equally as impressive but zyzz basically for the day to day life & the pussay that physique would get.... Hands down. Rip Brah!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

it's weird because although coleman is lighter than poundstone he looks a lot bigger due to his muscularity


----------



## RACK

Zyzz as you know he just used to fook for sport!


----------



## BlitzAcez

What pro pictures and it's made me realise what a beast Derek Poundstone really is, 24 stone, wow.

But Zyzz all the way personally! But his later physique really. I think I kinda choose him because of the stage in my life I am at, I think once I was 40 year's old I would then want something more like the uk-m member or pudz.

So it bodes well for training consistantly for the rest of my life I think


----------



## H22civic

Daedalus said:


> None of these apart form beckham can be obtained natty.. But if I could, I'd either pick Zyzz or Mariusz, he is sick! "Now, I show you"


I dont see why zyzz's physique in that picture couldnt be obtained(similar level of muscle and bodyfat) natty? He wasnt carrying alot of muscle at that stage.


----------



## gymgym

oooo zyzz & aaron are tight! lol

Me zyzz all the way too


----------



## Ste7n

I've chosen aaron, as i think that's a well built physique which i could reach, though once i get that size, i'll probably want more mass...


----------



## hdave

Poundstone for me, built for a function, not so much for looks


----------



## Sk1nny

How tall is aron hallet? Great physique!

That's how I'd like to look. I'm 14st7lb in my avi and 5lb more ain't gonna make me look his size!! Long way to go!!


----------



## durhamlad

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_SiD8FLURufE/S1CYNyYNyFI/AAAAAAAABQM/ChJRzGn-gWs/s400/mariusz-pudzianowski-mma.jpg

easily the best altho hats off to our member on the list as thus awesome too!


----------



## Northern Lass

If I was a man I would go for Aaron's the perfect body builder :thumb:


----------



## Heath

Zyzz.


----------



## lxm

zyzz.


----------



## 36-26

Sk1nny said:


> How tall is aron hallet? Great physique!
> 
> That's how I'd like to look. I'm 14st7lb in my avi and 5lb more ain't gonna make me look his size!! Long way to go!!


Think he said before about 5ft 9.5


----------



## skinso

Id pick any apart from Beckham


----------



## jed

Somewhere between zyzz and aaron for me. Imo ronnie, marius and poundstone are impressive but not desireable... Beckham looks like a little boy


----------



## Scrawny

Yeah any apart from beckham voted zyzz though


----------



## Turchese

Definitely Zyzz.


----------



## Ragingagain

zyzz cos hes aesthetic brah.... on a more serious note, cos its more practical and healthy for daily life ,,,canntt.

if not i wouldnt mind anything onwards from that, pudz looks a tank..... fuaarrrkkk i didnt know poundstone was 155k  thats a real mans body definitelynohomo but would be waaaay too un practical


----------



## BodyBuilding101

somewhere in between zyzz and aaron as zyzz would be impractical for me as im a natural endomorph.... :thumbup1:


----------



## cult

Pudzianowski because he has that look about him that says 'dont fcuk with me'


----------



## Fit4life

I am not a fussy bird ANYONE would do in a rush.

kaza

but I have to say Ronnie Coleman , why?

well he aint a pretty guy and looks like he knows how to smile


----------



## SkinnyJ

Zyzz all the way! Aesthetically pleasing and all that. Want all the mirin brah!


----------



## waddy9494

It's quite clear now why everyone hates Zyzz&#8230;because most of you want to look like him lol


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Anyone that votes for beckham should be banned


----------



## exvigourbeast

If Beckham is desirable I must have been pretty hot **** when I was 12. He's got the build of one of those chavs who grew up on Findus crispy pancakes, Aldi blue pop and Lambert & Butler that you see in town centres with their tops off and and a tab behind their ear whenever the temperature rises above 14C.

Derek Poundstone or second choice Mariusz - though in that picture he is looking a bit too posey for me


----------



## SkinnyJ

waddy9494 said:


> It's quite clear now why everyone hates Zyzz&#8230;because most of you want to look like him lol


Haters are just jelly :thumb:


----------



## exvigourbeast

dinogoesrawr said:


> I think because Beckham is popular whatever he has is wanted. If he was massive then people would want to look like that etc. Not defending him - I definitely don't want his body - but just saying.


In that case I'd be very appreciative if he could grow a set of hairy man tits , and sport a fat back and skinny legs so that I am then widely considered a Studley Dudley


----------



## durhamlad

I'd go for frank zane or serge nubret awesome aesthetics


----------



## badly_dubbed

Beckhams physique looks crap! Just like any other blokes n the street tbh!

Aaron's for me.


----------



## Phenix

Zyzz he the only one, I have a chance of reaching at my age. So that my goal lol


----------



## J H

Personally i'd say someone like Jamie Alderton. Pretty big but still looks like a fitness model and not a body builder, if that makes sense?


----------



## phoenix1980

Pudz for sure!


----------



## leeds_01

ronnie without a doubt

my interests/goals are bodybuilding; size/symmetry/density etc - looking good from all angles

i've posted loads of times backing zyzz i think/thought he was a great guy but no way i want to look like him - i dont think he has a good physique really

being primarily a bodybuilding forum i'm bit shocked that ronnie isnt the most voted for that seems madness to me


----------



## Wasp

Backham's physique looks quality - a lot more hard work gone into that than the likes of Pudz/Coleman


----------



## MrLulz

I'm with the general consensus saying Zyzz here - legs look a little underdeveloped, but overall he looks great in that photo.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Wasp said:


> Backham's physique looks quality - a lot more hard work gone into that than the likes of Pudz/Coleman


Lawl SRS.


----------



## Leeds89

Wasp said:


> Backham's physique looks quality - a lot more hard work gone into that than the likes of Pudz/Coleman


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Guest

Wasp said:


> Backham's physique looks quality - a lot more hard work gone into that than the likes of Pudz/Coleman


Probably in the wrong place mate, go run round a field. There's your beckham workout for this week, and next week, and the week after...


----------



## Bulk1

Aaron looks spot on.. the oversize look is all a bit 1980's when it was cool to look like a freak and wide body kits and spoilers on small cars were cool.. all respect to those guys but its not my choice. Aaron looks right on the money.


----------



## Guest

But I'd go early zyzz, ronnie and pudz look awesome. But in day to day life I don't think I could really be a*sed being that big.

I mean good look getting t-shirts for a night out aha


----------



## Daedalus

H22civic said:


> I dont see why zyzz's physique in that picture couldnt be obtained(similar level of muscle and bodyfat) natty? He wasnt carrying alot of muscle at that stage.


Not so much the size, but the symmetry of his chest and abs, his pecs are perfectly symmetrical and fill out nicely


----------



## Mr Zed

If I had beckhams physique I would cry.

Not an ounce of muscle. Jeez.


----------



## Dukemineralz

Aaron hallet


----------



## marc2001dj

Dukemineralz said:


> Aaron hallet


This.


----------



## XRichHx

Wasp said:


> Backham's physique looks quality - a lot more hard work gone into that than the likes of Pudz/Coleman


U mad?


----------



## bosha01

dorrian yates true mass monster, who in there right mind would want to look like beckam skinny bag of bones,overrated footballer who kicks a ball twice a week and gets paid s..t loads what a t....r!


----------



## Wasp

People get trolled easily


----------



## Wasp

LeedsTC said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Don't laugh mate, few more months and you will be his size and feel awesome


----------



## Raptor

Wasp said:


> People get trolled easily


Good old waspy x


----------



## DORIAN

Aaron


----------



## Leeds89

Wasp said:


> Don't laugh mate, few more months and you will be his size and feel awesome


Need a few more pies  Before I started training I looked at his adverts he did and thought he looked like a god haha


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

What did that xyzz guy die off anyway? ive seen other pics of him looking better, stunning physique.

As much as it pains me to say it, Incedible Bulk is on the money!

But do you realistically need to pick a body that can be maintaned all the time. Dont think IB can keep that condition?

Puds looks awesome, but i think part of that is his genetics to stay real lean in the mid section which makes him look more lean over all.

Ironically most women would prob pick Becks.

Poundstone to me just looks to out of condition for me, but then again i like to keep lean, tan up and shave my chest like a ****.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

^^^^^ he died of a heart defect whilst in Thailand ^^^^^

Does anyone know what height Aaron was/is?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

5.9


----------



## VeNuM

Why is there no Peter Beardsley option???

:confused1:


----------



## Raptor

JimboSlice said:


> ^^^^^ he died of a heart defect whilst in Thailand ^^^^^
> 
> Does anyone know what height Aaron was/is?


5;10 mate he's not changed height since last year when the pic was took


----------



## Kev1980

Muz! But I'd like any shape bigger than I am


----------



## a.notherguy

if i got his right foot aswell, i would pick beckham.


----------



## Pain2Gain

More than arron a little less than Pudz for me, now own up witch cnuts put David 'wet blanket' Beckham ?


----------



## Pain2Gain

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> What did that xyzz guy die off anyway? ive seen other pics of him looking better, stunning physique.


Been a self obsevive egotistical pr**k, and internal injury from all the bumming he received fro

His cnutish fan boys!


----------



## Buffout

I'm surprised at he results of the poll! Refreshing though as I'd agree.


----------



## Gary29

I went for Aaron, he's a similar weight to me but I'm much much fatter lol!

So if I can lose some timber and gain some LBM hopefully I should be around 100kg lean.

Becks and early zyzz aren't big enough for the goal I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## Buffout

empzb said:


> Probably Zyzz, it seems the most possible to achieve and mantain for a natty, can't see me reaching anything from Aarons size onwards, + I imagine flexibility would become an issue from Pudz onwards, let alone getting clothes to fit etc etc. (that said I'm still not near Zyzz lol).


Sorry, honest question, was he natural?

"According to The Sydney Morning Herald, the company which employed Aziz as a stripper maintained that he was a lovely guy, "aside from the steroids".[23] Shavershian often used phrases such as "riding bicycles" that according to The Daily Telegraph is "gym slang for using a cycle of steroids".

Src: Wikipedia


----------



## marknorthumbria

mariusz


----------



## Huntingground

Poundstone by a mile. I've got another 35KGs to go


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Pudz

LMWAO at the 4 peeps who chose David Beckham HAAHAHAHAH


----------



## c2c

5 :whistling:


----------



## cub

Here's the man himself in action:






"Why is he so angry at that tire"


----------



## Rick89

I voted poundstone

100 percent

will look like that one day without fail


----------



## cub

Rick you're well on the way to looking like him already mate! BEAST :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89

Buffout said:


> Sorry, honest question, was he natural?
> 
> "According to The Sydney Morning Herald, the company which employed Aziz as a stripper maintained that he was a lovely guy, "aside from the steroids".[23] Shavershian often used phrases such as "riding bicycles" that according to The Daily Telegraph is "gym slang for using a cycle of steroids".
> 
> Src: Wikipedia


Yea he was, I heard somewhere that tren a was his fave. He even says in a youtube video when referring to his balls "well, what's left of em".


----------



## Rick89

cant believ how many voted for Zzz bag

what has UK-M become

wouldnt of been like this 3 years ago lol


----------



## Lean D

I would like bigger than Z but alittle smaller Aaron


----------



## Hayesy

Zyzz defo


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Zyzz for me, but in reality I could ever maintain that lean. More realistic for me to aim for more muscle so I can look good at a higher bf%


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> What did that xyzz guy die off anyway?


It's s bit fishy if you ask me, there isn't loads of info but apparently, heart attack in a sauna from an undiagnosed congentital heart defect.

But it is surprising to have an undiagnosed heart condition when your mum is a cardiologist and apparently you had symtoms of heart failure in the weeks proceeding.

I think there is more to the story than was ever released.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Still smile that this is still kicking around, and for those who have asked, yes i'm 5ft 9...

Zzyz is a physique many can aspire to and achieve, dude looked good.


----------



## The L Man

Leeds89 said:


> Yea he was, I heard somewhere that tren a was his fave. He even says in a youtube video when referring to his balls "well, what's left of em".


He was a member of some popular steroid forum and often posted there looking for advice etc. Also posted his cycle on bodybuilding.com once. Oh and his brother got arrested for posession of AAS. Zyzz and all his friends were/are still on them it's so obvious. I think if he admitted use he might have lost any sponsorship deals etc?


----------



## Leeds89

The L Man said:


> He was a member of some popular steroid forum and often posted there looking for advice etc. Also posted his cycle on bodybuilding.com once. Oh and his brother got arrested for posession of AAS. Zyzz and all his friends were/are still on them it's so obvious. I think if he admitted use he might have lost any sponsorship deals etc?


zyzz :wub:


----------



## showthem

In an ideal world I would say Pudz, but for day to day and maintaining around work and family would have to be Zyzz


----------



## Locomoto123

Aaron


----------



## The L Man

Leeds89 said:


> zyzz :wub:


Lmao!


----------



## Brook877

Poundstone when I'm bulking and pudz when I'm cutting


----------



## str4nger

None

im going for more of the following


----------



## Guest

I voted for Big Ron, as I couldnt remember some of the others, then I scrolled down and saw the pics, so i'd actually prefer Poundstones over Big Rons. Either would do.


----------



## giuseppedec

zyzz, sure has hell


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

For me has to be this ;


----------



## jon-kent

Poundstone i think


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Milky said:


> Pudz all the way for me..


Ditto


----------



## Blakard

Has to be Zyzz for me. Closest body type to what I aim to achieve.

I enjoy bodybuilding and always want to get bigger, whether that will stop as I do get bigger I doubt, may have to limit myself one day..

I want to be healthy, able to run fast, be better off for going to the gym so for me a balance of muscle gain and cardio/fitness gains is the way I want to go.


----------



## brandon91

poundstone , strong and looks good


----------



## dbaird

poundstone :whistling:


----------



## Inggasson

Where is Brock Lesnar on this list? lol


----------



## raptordog

Goes without saying....................



















...... physique aside, he is defo a strong cnut to boot.... 5 strongest man world titles... thats more than anyone else...... :thumbup1:


----------



## ausbuilt

Milky said:


> Pudz all the way for me..


x2

SOLID physique, BIG but without being freakish in the coleman/mr O size..


----------



## mattiasl

It doen't get much better than this!


----------



## C.Hill

mattiasl said:


> It doen't get much better than this!
> 
> View attachment 104628


Incredible. The detail in the triceps and back are amazing. Tiny waist too. Fantastic physique.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Is it just me or is zyzz physique fairly easily achievable ? and I wouldn't even put him in this thread ? Lots of equal / better 'unknown' cover models about...


----------



## L11

marknorthumbria said:


> Is it just me or is zyzz physique fairly easily achievable ? and I wouldn't even put him in this thread ? Lots of equal / better 'unknown' cover models about...


It is, but so is beckhams..


----------



## Aslan

Zyzz for me, achievable and maintainable without continued use of AAS. Just better hurry up and get there.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Zyzz for me, such an inspiration


----------



## The Cheese

efcsmith21 said:


> Zyzz for me, such an inspiration


If you've got a shovel, you can probably have his body no problem.


----------



## TG123

efcsmith21 said:


> Zyzz for me, such an inspiration


 :ban:


----------



## Del Boy 01

TG123 said:


> :ban:


I take it your not a fan then?


----------



## Milky

Aslan said:


> Zyzz for me, achievable and maintainable without continued use of AAS. Just better hurry up and get there.





efcsmith21 said:


> Zyzz for me, such an inspiration


Its been a while since l used this but it seems appropriate...


----------



## WillOdling




----------



## ditz

Poundstone without a shadow of a doubt

LOOKS like a strong cnut!!

Serwan aljaff has a similar physique too, big and powerful without freakishly over the top size


----------



## murphy2010

personally i'd pick zyzz purely because he doesnt weigh as much as the other guys and therefore it would be more beneficial for me considering im training for the army 

oh and he's got a decent amount of muscle which is usefull too and why i didnt pick becks

for me its about practicality, i couldnt give a sh1t about 'aesthetics'


----------



## Blinkey

Always a difficult question this one.

If you are only pushing weights for yourself then you will aim for the larger body type.

If you are pushing weights because you are misguided enough to think that you will become a babe magnet, you will want to look like ZZZZZZZZZY

If you are gay then you will work towards looking like Beckham


----------



## Smoog

I'm not trying to be a troll (not helping with my post count lol) but I don't understand the attraction to Zyzz's physique?


----------



## Fieryfilly

Rq355 said:


> In between zyzz and Aaron
> 
> Why because I feel it's a nice size for the everyday man


same here, these 2 guys are just "fit"


----------



## Blinkey

Smoog said:


> I'm not trying to be a troll (not helping with my post count lol) but I don't understand the attraction to Zyzz's physique?


Because he is (was) shallow, vain and was everything that gave BB a bad name. That tends to attract attention from the 12-15 year olds on the forum.


----------



## Smoog

The Vegetarian said:


> Because he is (was) shallow, vain and was everything that gave BB a bad name. That tends to attract attention from the 12-15 year olds on the forum.


I feel so old lol.


----------



## Raptor

Fieryfilly said:


> same here, these 2 guys are just "fit"


I'd say Aaron is more than just a "fit" guy, he bulked up to 19 stone to cut down to what he is on now on show days


----------



## welshbuddy

i would choose zyzz.

only because i dont want to be Big, i think just aesthetic is good 

the body zyzz had when he died when he was at his heaviest, was like 217lbs? thats what i would choose if there was an option.


----------



## Del Boy 01

welshbuddy said:


> i would choose zyzz.
> 
> only because i dont want to be Big, i think just aesthetic is good
> 
> the body zyzz had when he died when he was at his heaviest, was like 217lbs? thats what i would choose if there was an option.


Same here mate. I prefer aesthetics over size, just a matter of opinion


----------



## Milky

Smoog said:


> I'm not trying to be a troll (not helping with my post count lol) but I don't understand the attraction to Zyzz's physique?


Have some reps my new friend :thumbup1:


----------



## Smoog

Thanks bud, I tried to PM that but apparently I don't have the privilege just yet.


----------



## WillOdling

welshbuddy said:


> i would choose zyzz.
> 
> only because i dont want to be Big, i think just aesthetic is good
> 
> the body zyzz had when he died when he was at his heaviest, was like 217lbs? thats what i would choose if there was an option.


Yeh but 30lbs of that was hair and hair wax. And probably a pound or two of thai ladyboy spunk he had shot into him before he pegged out in the sauna


----------



## Guest

Why isn't Bill Kazamier on the list ?


----------



## Leeds89

Milky said:


> Its been a while since l used this but it seems appropriate...
> 
> View attachment 105535


Love how everyone can participate in this thread without being ridiculed and singled out for their views that differ from most.

Oh wait


----------



## Blinkey

OldManRiver said:


> Why isn't Bill Kazamier on the list ?


Because he was a bit chubby around the cheeks.


----------



## onthebuild

Leeds89 said:


> Love how everyone can participate in this thread without being ridiculed and singled out for their views that differ from most.
> 
> Oh wait




:lol:


----------



## Leeds89

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 105548
> 
> 
> :lol:


Not ALWAYS :lol:


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

Shawn Ray's missing ;P


----------



## Milky

Leeds89 said:


> Love how everyone can participate in this thread without being ridiculed and singled out for their views that differ from most.
> 
> Oh wait


Your entitled to your opinion, as long as l agree with it....

:lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Milky said:


> Your entitled to your opinion, as long as l agree with it....
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha :lol:


----------



## Smoog

Leeds89 said:


> Love how everyone can participate in this thread without being ridiculed and singled out for their views that differ from most.
> 
> Oh wait


I thought that was the purpose of a forum. Nothing wrong with a good ol' hearty debate


----------



## robc1985

Zyzz was a bell. No doubt about it. But as someone not using drugs I'd be pretty happy looking like that.

If I could though it would be pud without a doubt. Man is an animal!


----------



## onthebuild

robc1985 said:


> Zyzz was a bell. No doubt about it. *But as someone not using drugs *I'd be pretty happy looking like that.
> 
> If I could though it would be pud without a doubt. Man is an animal!


True, if theres one thing zyzz was against it was drug use... :whistling:


----------



## robc1985

onthebuild said:


> True, if theres one thing zyzz was against it was drug use... :whistling:


Lol as in me not using. He loved the flour


----------



## broch316

poundstone


----------



## MF88

Mariusz for me, but if in future I ever start guzzling other blokes' spunk and getting sh4gged up the ar5e then Zyzz.


----------



## Leeds89

MF88 said:


> Mariusz for me, but if in future I ever start guzzling other blokes' spunk and getting sh4gged up the ar5e then Zyzz.


So..... Zyzz then? :lol:


----------



## MF88

Leeds89 said:


> So..... Zyzz then? :lol:


Cnut.


----------



## Leeds89

MF88 said:


> Cnut.


Couldn't resist that one mate you set it up so perfectly


----------



## Kazama

robc1985 said:


> Zyzz was a bell. No doubt about it. But as someone not using drugs I'd be pretty happy looking like that.
> 
> If I could though it would be pud without a doubt. Man is an animal!


He being a bell was all an act he even says so on video...

Zyzz ain't got sh1t on me!


----------



## Ashcrapper

I'd love to have seen zyzz doing a poo


----------



## 1010AD

WillOdling said:


> Yeh but 30lbs of that was hair and hair wax. And probably a pound or two of thai ladyboy spunk he had shot into him before he pegged out in the sauna


Reading that has just made my day. Think il be getting odd looks today when i all of a sudden start chuckling to myself thinking about it. PMSL all day


----------



## stu.h

Ask people again which one they prefer, but remove the faces. I bet Beckham is picked a LOT less.


----------



## digitalis

Tyson circa early-mid nineties.


----------



## s3_abv

I'm with the majority vote. 13st at around 8% bf is my goal.

At the same weight but 12% so way off yet lol


----------



## FreshPrince88

Cristiano Ronaldo would probably be a better option then Beckham surely? In regards to Footballer's physique he probably has the best

In regards to my choice, Early Zyzz - But yeah he was a bell


----------



## Del Boy 01

FreshPrince88 said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo would probably be a better option then Beckham surely? In regards to Footballer's physique he probably has the best
> 
> In regards to my choice, Early Zyzz - But yeah he was a bell


Victor Anichebe is one beast of a footballer!


----------



## infernal0988

End of the day i woul still choose my own physique as i aspire to make MY physique the best it can be, & not trying to make it look like anyone elses body. Zyzz should not be their Frank Zane would be better suited that place.


----------



## MF88

stu.h said:


> Ask people again which one they prefer, but remove the faces. I bet Beckham is picked a LOT less.


Well he was only picked 5 times anyway, can't really get much less than 1%.


----------



## jordan_

I think Aron Hallets size and shape is pretty good. (No ****)

Who the **** would want beckhams body in that picture.


----------



## pooky

Aaron Hallet looks awesome so he wins this poll for me but what about mike mentzer? he is top for me


----------



## LOCUST

infernal0988 said:


> End of the day i woul still choose my own physique as i aspire to make MY physique the best it can be, & not trying to make it look like anyone elses body. Zyzz should not be their Frank Zane would be better suited that place.


But to try to achieve the body of a former mr o is pretty unachieveable.

But zyzz is an average guy. I would pick the zyzz shape. Infact after years of bodybuilding this in my new goal.


----------



## Oscars

Poundstone all day long!


----------



## FreshPrince88

efcsmith21 said:


> Victor Anichebe is one beast of a footballer!


Yeah good point he has a good physique


----------



## Wardy33

13st 8%bf is target.. Zyzz mid section, a lot more size on the top though..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thanks for the votes guys! (I'm Aaron hallett lol)


----------



## Rottee

Lets be honest most 10 year old boys have beckhams body and anyone that eats right rests right and trains hard can get zyzzz or what ever that [email protected] name was so Shawn Rhoden for me all day long


----------



## Heath

Zeez bruh!


----------



## pooky

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thanks for the votes guys! (I'm Aaron hallett lol)


Are you really?


----------



## Hotdog147

pooky said:


> Are you really?


Yes he is mate, awesome physique

The lucky Cnut!!


----------



## pooky

Hotdog147 said:


> Yes he is mate, awesome physique
> 
> yeh real impresive. wen i 1st joined uk-m he was the 1st to impress me
> 
> The lucky Cnut!!


----------



## CPsteve

Pudz or Aaron for me


----------



## Kazama

95kg at 5 foot 1 though looks better then 95kg at 6 foot 2 lol no offence arron


----------



## MaharajaMac

:thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady

god that ronnie coleman look fantastic doesnt he? pretty amazin


----------



## Bulk1

I'd like to try and push to Aaron's size one day. I think that is just about achievable with full on 100% dedication and full on focus and determination..as i have never really given more than 90% as i enjoy having a life aside from training! It's nice to dream tho! lol


----------



## MasterShorty

zyzz all day bruh.


----------



## Dan 45

pudz


----------



## Huntingground




----------



## huarache

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 111446


Who is this monster lol


----------



## Kev1980

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 111446


**** the bed he's huge!


----------



## Huntingground

Derek Poundstone, World Strongest Man competitor. 143kg/340lbs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derek_Poundstone


----------



## marknorthumbria

Arnie as I also have a dinner plate chest !


----------



## Poke

I like the thickness and depth of strong men cores (no ****) like the waist, built like tanks.

But out of the list, I would choose zyzz simply because I dont really train to or want to look a certain way but because I like training, I would choose zyzz because most girls find that the most attractive.


----------



## tony10

i would love to look like Aaron Hallet


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

No way beckham is 170lbs there i'm 155lbs and i look twice the size -.-


----------



## biglbs

Poundstone form and function all the way


----------



## bigtoe900

Pudz, a full blown machine.


----------



## dirtymusket1

Absolutely the Pudz :thumb:


----------



## ryda

Raptor said:


> Aaron Hallet (fellow UKM member) 95kg - 14st 12 - 208lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariusz Pudzianowski 116kg - 18st 3 -256lbs


I'm more close to Aaron hallets shape

But more close to Marius pudzianowskis weight


----------



## ryda

Anyone who says David beckham should not be using this forum lol


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Early zyzz?? why not the zyzz fully equiped?


----------



## ironman1985bcn

I'm more of the likes of FrankZane though


----------



## bailey-bose

David beckham 12 stone = 170lbs

Zyzz 13 stone = 187lbs

I must be pi$$ed cause my maths aint working at the moment


----------



## IGotTekkers

Arrons by far. I wanna be big but not so big I have to work harder to maintain it than I did to bloody build it. And I looked like David Beckham when I was 9 years old you gotta be some real starving mother****er to aspire to look like him lol


----------



## NO1Champ

Zyzz

Good combination of size and shape. Girls would go crazy for that.


----------



## Laurieloz

Marius for the physique - not too OTT. Beckham to get the chicks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers for the votes guys! Haha, thread still going strong.


----------



## scobielad

Zyzz....lean and built...simple.


----------



## Dazarms

damerush said:


> Aaron Hallett, great size and condition without it being completely overpowering, still very aesthetic.


Agree 200% with this the guys is miles better than the others.

For what I consider to be the best shape anyway.

Classic bodybuilding small waist good X frame thick dense muscle but still aesthetic without looking like a freak.

And he looks a lot heavier than 95kg! but that is all the illusion of being in great shape and carrying a lot of solid muscle can do for u make u look twice as heavy than u really are


----------



## Dazarms

scobielad said:


> Zyzz....lean and built...simple.


I really don't see all hype on this guys to me even in this pic he looks more like a young kid who put some muscle on but just keeps shredded.

It is not a physique I class a being built. Lean muscle and shredded to bone. But not built and muscular


----------



## Sambuca

when i first started training i just wanted to get ripped.

Now i wanna make the hulk look like david beckham next to me rawr

-_-


----------



## Vivid

Aaron Hallet, perfect size and aesthetics imo.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

this man for me all day long. :wub: (or mike ohearn)























































apologies for the van damme meat fest


----------



## pumpster

well it would be nice to click my fingers and look like Ronnie coleman and walk around for a day and see what its like. But for me out of all that list probably zyzz - be better for everyday life and still look good with a shirt off


----------



## X.MIL

Zyzz is a nice size. But id like to be a tad heavier!!


----------



## sprock

the polish legend he's a tank aswell as derek poundstone both insane strength


----------



## cuggster

Poundstone! Don't know why, but to me, it just screams, power, strength, size and athleticism! aaron hallet and pudz are the two others id choose, but Poundstone for me guys


----------



## massmuscle

Poundstone cause he is massive without carrying to much BF. Just were I would like to be!

I cant believe that Zyzz leads tthis poll!!

I thought I had joined a forum were real men went, how wrong I was. :confused1:


----------



## Steviant

Don't know who zyzz is, but the look does nothing for me.

I'm surprised more people haven't gone for Ronnie, but I'm not a bodybuilding expert. Mr Hallet has an impressive physique, but he's a bit shorter than me, very good look though I think.

In the end I went for Poundstone, as I like the strongman stuff. If it's about looks, I'd say he's more rugged (no ****), along with MP. But each to their own.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Poundstone all the way no if no buts! huge guy great power looks as strong as he is! Great condition and abs for a guy of his build!!!! Im nearly there lol


----------



## The L Man

lmao how zyzz is winning


----------



## funkdocta

Zyzz is probably winning because most guys think that is the body that would most "do it" for a woman. Whether it is or not only the women can answer that for us


----------



## Heath

The L Man said:


> lmao how zyzz is winning


Even UKM knows he was an aesthetic sickcvnt deep down :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Pudz for me. Huge, lean, strong and athletic.

I'm disappointed he fvcked off to MMA. Mainly because he's not very good at it lol


----------



## tamara

Heath said:


> Even UKM knows he was an aesthetic sickcvnt deep down :lol:


Just googled that zyzz person, he died age 22 of a heart attack? That's young as hell poor thing.

As for male physiques I'd be happy with any one of these guys.


----------



## Strength.inc

I seriously struggle to believe Becks is 12 stone there, I'd have guessed lower/mid 11 stone bracket at most.

Either way Hallet looks great so I'd go with him.


----------



## Skye666

funkdocta said:


> Zyzz is probably winning because most guys think that is the body that would most "do it" for a woman. Whether it is or not only the women can answer that for us


Hell noooooo doesn't do it for me looks like he needs a meal!!! Derek for me  but I do want to know what the hell Aaron has in his pocket it's rather large :bounce:


----------



## Alexg218

Zyzz looks like a f**got... i fail to see when people idolise him... Theres alot out there 10x better.

Maybe the majority of members have no legs thats why they like zyzz lol


----------



## shane87

Ronnie all the way the guy is a freak of nature.plus he can squat 800 pound light weight baby!!!!!


----------



## bail

Poundstone is a beast seen quite a few pics of him looking lean aswell full set of abs and 300 plus pounds to me not a bad look at all, not saying I would wanna put the work in to get and keep that size but if I could I choose def him or ronnie


----------



## bail

Incredible bulk has got a great physic though very aesthetically pleasing would like to see him compete again


----------



## Heath

bail said:


> Incredible bulk has got a great physic though very aesthetically pleasing would like to see him compete again


Tell us more about what you find pleasing about IB mate :lol:

Do you think he's thick, solid, tight?


----------



## Mez

Alexg218 said:


> Zyzz looks like a f**got... i fail to see when people idolise him... Theres alot out there 10x better.
> 
> Maybe the majority of members have no legs thats why they like zyzz lol


I reckon it's cause he died, a bit like James Dean. He wasn't a great actor but cause he died he's idolised ?

Zyzzzzzz never had the greatest body and was a total bellend but because he died ......


----------



## Mez

But out of the original choices I'd go for Aaron, at least that's realistically achievable.

I'd love to be as big as poundstone, but I'd have to get taller and double my weight !!


----------



## johnnya

Hallet for me great shape


----------



## eezy1

i`d go early zyzz aswell. near enough identical stats and that kinda physique was my goal when i joined the gym


----------



## paulandabbi

Derek Poundstone for me


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Aaron for me....

I get why people are going for zzyyz as it appears(this is the gotcha) more attainable natty


----------



## ableton

aaron hallet for me!


----------



## Fuarknez

Aaron or Zyzz.

Having the same body type as Zyzz is my inspiration to be a decent size as him one day before AAS.

:innocent:


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Incredible bulk has got a great physic though very aesthetically pleasing would like to see him compete again


Aaron has suffered multiple hernia's and taken some thumbnail a yr off aas and training...

Not long been back training from what I gather...

Not sure he will step on stage any time soon...

Shame... Nice guy...

On the plus his professional life has gone very well!

Worked his way right up the ladder from what I hear...


----------



## big_jim_87

Big Ron for me all the way!


----------



## aad123

Aaron for me all the way.


----------



## bail

big_jim_87 said:


> Aaron has suffered multiple hernia's and taken some thumbnail a yr off aas and training...
> 
> Not long been back training from what I gather...
> 
> Not sure he will step on stage any time soon...
> 
> Shame... Nice guy...
> 
> On the plus his professional life has gone very well!
> 
> Worked his way right up the ladder from what I hear...


Prob a lot easier when you any gotta worry bout your next meal lol

He's got a very good shape to him I think looked great that shown,


----------



## wylde99

Randy Orton at around 2005.

Although he's In amazing shape now at 25 he was something else.


----------



## big_jim_87

bail said:


> Prob a lot easier when you any gotta worry bout your next meal lol
> 
> He's got a very good shape to him I think looked great that shown,


Bit un even as all legs

That's what he said... Once he sacked off the plastic tubs his career took off...


----------



## stew82

second because its sexiest!


----------



## Buzzz_

Somewhere between zyzz and Aaron Hallet would be a happy medium for me. Saying that I probably still wouldn't be happy


----------



## Dudeofdoom

I'm a bit worried about the way the voting is going - bit men's health


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Pudz-Pounds&#8230;.I don't think I could carry the weight for long though.


----------



## DrRinse

Dmitry Klokov - All round terrific non bloated pro physique.


----------



## g-unot

I'd love to attain zyzz's physique naturally, I think it's the only one that could be attained naturally except beckhams but who wants to look like they don't even lift haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

Beckham fo sho.

Could just grate my Edam straight off my ribs.


----------



## gearchange

I spent my younger days looking like Beckham,later days almost like Zyzz,but when I put a shirt on no one knew I lifted,whats the point of that..So now I am middle aged I like to be bigger ...So shirt or not you can tell.I like Poundstones look


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Poundstone without a doubt


----------



## Markluke

It has to be poundstone for me because he always looks filled out without to many deep cuts ...which is a better look for me in my opinion...and the guy is a machine ..a true warrior..

Off subject but he still aint **** on big z...in terms of strength not looks


----------



## EctoSize

Anywhere between zyzz and aaron! Yeah Zyzz was a grade A gobsh!te by all accounts but I'd be happy with that body!


----------



## Bataz

POUNDSTONE!


----------



## Dan94

Zyzz


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Lazarov, 94kg 8% bf

I consider it perfectly balanced, not extreme size but also not skinny, one day I will achieve it


----------



## militant

Zyzz for me as I cant get big anymore due to chronic kidney disease. So nice and lean for me now.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Early or Derek. two opposites, two different philosophies...

Early, however, looks almost too good: ripped without being small. what people want to see.


----------



## Captain lats

Aaron for me cuz he looks good and he's not 2 heavy ... Also looks like he'd hav a good lat spread


----------



## harryalmighty

Captain lats said:


> Aaron for me cuz he looks good and he's not 2 heavy ... Also looks like he'd hav a good lat spread


strong username


----------



## Captain lats

harryalmighty said:


> strong username


U know u love it man


----------



## harryalmighty

Captain lats said:


> U know u love it man


i do. want to swap? il pm lorian


----------



## Captain lats

harryalmighty said:


> i do. want to swap? il pm lorian


its ok we'll just love each other no **** just respectfully


----------



## lufc90

Zyzz


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Captain lats said:


> Aaron for me cuz he looks good and he's not 2 heavy ... Also looks like he'd hav a good lat spread


From the front it was ok but I needed a lot more thickness from the rear!


----------



## Captain lats

Incredible Bulk said:


> From the front it was ok but I needed a lot more thickness from the rear!


that looks great


----------



## 38945

Incredible Bulk said:


> From the front it was ok but I needed a lot more thickness from the rear!


 Must be a nice complement for you that so many people have said they would like to look like you  . I would certainly be flattered.

Good to see you posting again.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mark Oakes


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RS86 said:


> Must be a nice complement for you that so many people have said they would like to look like you  . I would certainly be flattered.
> 
> Good to see you posting again.


It's surreal lol, flattering for sure. I looked up to members such as britbb, pob, Supercell, tiny Tom n pscsrb


----------



## bail

Incredible Bulk said:


> It's surreal lol, flattering for sure. I looked up to members such as britbb, pob, Supercell, tiny Tom n pscsrb


Not to be a a**lick but one of the best physics on here easily


----------



## Captain lats

Incredible Bulk said:


> From the front it was ok but I needed a lot more thickness from the rear!


i must b an imposter ur the real captain lats that looks great


----------



## HDU

Aaron hallet


----------



## HDU

IronJohnDoe said:


> View attachment 147359
> 
> 
> Lazarov, 94kg 8% bf
> 
> I consider it perfectly balanced, not extreme size but also not skinny, one day I will achieve it


Not with tren test you won't


----------



## Galaxy

HDU said:


> Not with tren test you won't


Eh?


----------



## HDU

Galaxy said:


> Eh?


Not without test tren and winny(real var maybe ) he won't


----------



## Galaxy

HDU said:


> Not without test tren and winny(real var maybe ) he won't


could equally say clen, t3, gh....... etc etc oh and photoshop


----------



## HDU

Galaxy said:


> could equally say clen, t3, gh....... etc etc oh and photoshop


Can't forget the Creatine too


----------



## TELBOR

HDU said:


> Not without test tren and winny(real var maybe ) he won't


How would you know how test, tren and winny or "real var" perform given you have no experience with these.....


----------



## MyronGainz

R0BLET said:


> How would you know how test, tren and winny or "real var" perform given you have no experience with these.....


----------



## IronJohnDoe

HDU said:


> Not with tren test you won't


I never claimed he was natty:rolleyes:


----------

